# what is it?



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

pygo?


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

maculatus......looks a bit on the thin side


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

emaciated pygo of some sort.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Looks like a Tern.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Dawgz said:


> Looks like a Tern.


Yup....P. nattereri.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Looks like a Tern.


Yup....P. nattereri.
[/quote]

What are the characteristics that say "tern"?

Apparently this guy was caught out of Belem Brazil.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Plum said:


> Looks like a Tern.


Yup....P. nattereri.
[/quote]

What are the characteristics that say "tern"?

Apparently this guy was caught out of Belem Brazil.
[/quote]
Just looking at the fish you can tell it is a Pygocentrus. A ternetzi is a P. nattereri that has a clear eye, very silver body with a yellow belly instead of red. They also tend to have a more bulldog shape to them then most nattereri....but that is an individual fish thing and not a certainty. The only other fish it could be is P. piraya....but if you have seen enough to these fish, you can tell it is not a piraya.

Oh...it also doesnt help that someone has enhanced the photo....they yellow is not nearly that bright ...so that might throw a few people off.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Looks like a Tern.


Yup....P. nattereri.
[/quote]

What are the characteristics that say "tern"?

Apparently this guy was caught out of Belem Brazil.
[/quote]
Just looking at the fish you can tell it is a Pygocentrus. A ternetzi is a P. nattereri that has a clear eye, very silver body with a yellow belly instead of red. They also tend to have a more bulldog shape to them then most nattereri....but that is an individual fish thing and not a certainty. The only other fish it could be is P. piraya....but if you have seen enough to these fish, you can tell it is not a piraya.

Oh...it also doesnt help that someone has enhanced the photo....they yellow is not nearly that bright ...so that might throw a few people off.
[/quote]

Agreed that it certainly does not look anything like a Piraya. If anything does look like a tern. Very curious by what you mean about the Yellow being enhanced.

I have a tern like this - Location was Brazil - just like this guy apparently. Yellow not nearly that bright - so again - love to know what you see that makes the color quesionable.

Thanks for the answers - funny shaped guy - so I had to find out what you all thought.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Plum said:


> Agreed that it certainly does not look anything like a Piraya. If anything does look like a tern. Very curious by what you mean about the Yellow being enhanced.
> 
> I have a tern like this - Location was Brazil - just like this guy apparently. Yellow not nearly that bright - so again - love to know what you see that makes the color quesionable.


Check out how bright the yellow is compared to everything else. The rest of the fish is washed out as the yellow should be if it wasn't enhanced. Also look at the reflection...there are spots on the bottom of the tank are yellow that wouldn't be normally.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

BioTeAcH said:


> Agreed that it certainly does not look anything like a Piraya. If anything does look like a tern. Very curious by what you mean about the Yellow being enhanced.
> 
> I have a tern like this - Location was Brazil - just like this guy apparently. Yellow not nearly that bright - so again - love to know what you see that makes the color quesionable.


Check out how bright the yellow is compared to everything else. The rest of the fish is washed out as the yellow should be if it wasn't enhanced. Also look at the reflection...there are spots on the bottom of the tank are yellow that wouldn't be normally.
[/quote]
Exactly. The spots on the bottom of the tank are why I think the picture is enhanced.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Ya - I see what you guys are saying.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

With the enhanced colour it did apper to be a pygo but with the colouration of a spilo.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Tern...NOT a MAC...NO WAY!!!! Look at the P guys.


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Plum said:


> Looks like a Tern.


Yup....P. nattereri.
[/quote]

What are the characteristics that say "tern"?

Apparently this guy was caught out of Belem Brazil.
[/quote]

Are you sure about the location? Most "tern" are from Southern Brazil and along Paraquay/Argentina. Belem is in Northern Brazil!


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Gigante Pirana said:


> Looks like a Tern.


Yup....P. nattereri.
[/quote]

What are the characteristics that say "tern"?

Apparently this guy was caught out of Belem Brazil.
[/quote]

Are you sure about the location? Most "tern" are from Southern Brazil and along Paraquay/Argentina. Belem is in Northern Brazil!
[/quote]

That was what the importer claimed.

I was interested in the fish - as it was "unidentified", though did not pick it up as I thought it was a tern - or at least it resembled one very much.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

if its anything then it its this...









but the head shape looks pygo-ish to me.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Guys...the fish is P. nattereri. That is indisputable.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)




----------

